# Help with Robo Craft, Illustrator and Photoshop!



## spoiltrotten (Dec 17, 2008)

Hi All,

I currently have a Robo Craft C200-20 with Adobe Illustrator C3 and Photoshop C3.

I was doing t shirt transfers with my designs but now decided to go vinyl transfers - the only problem with this is that all my designs are on photoshop as .PSD files! (hundreds!)

I have searched google and also watched a video on youtube, with this video it just really showed how to transfer images from Illustator to robomaster/design master - What i am currently doing is opening the .PSD files in Illustrator and then exporting the images as .DXF files and then importing them into robo master - every image i try to import from my existing PSD files comes with with an error in robo master- 'no valid data to open' or something along those lines.

I was just really looking to see if any one could help me with this issue, all my designs are PSD files, do I have to vector shape them or something? 

Many thanks for your help in advance!


----------



## spoiltrotten (Dec 17, 2008)

Hi,

I have actually got past the post above and can open the files in illustrator fine now through the plug-in Cutting Master! I add the registration marks which are done automatically and then when I go to cut/plot and send is when I am getting new errors.

I currently have a Craft Robo Graphtec CC200-20. And I am currently using Illustrator Plug-in with Cutting Master 2 for my images and trying to cut onto Vinyl Paper. I have followed all the instructions and also looked in the user manual, I seem to be getting several errors when trying to cut my image. 

It's either 'read port error' or 'Auto registration mark reading is failed. Reload the media, and click "Cut..." button again. If it does not work correctly, unset the "Search Registration Mark" check box, and move the blade position to Green. [Code = 210]'

I have followed the instructions and when I unset the search registaton mark box, it then comes up with cannot find marks, continue anyway? When I click ok it just says cutting at 2% but has actually done nothing and continues to do nothing.

Test cut works fine, actually works perfect, its just when I try to use my own images. I have used several different images and all they are, are writing really in different fonts.

I have using VISTA and have downloaded the latest Cutting Master drivers and software, please if you could shed any light on this matter for me, thanks in advance!

Regards,


----------

